# Medical Insurance



## Katiem84 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi there

I am getting my medical insurance through my company, but they won't cover my partner. We are coming out to HK for 2 years. Initial hunts have shown medical (not travel) insurance to be about £65-85 a month dependant on cover. 

Can anyone give me some advice regarding insurance they have used/would recommend? I'm just worried if i go for cheaper travel insurance it won't cover any possible repatriation costs.

Many thanks
Kate


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Katiem84 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am getting my medical insurance through my company, but they won't cover my partner. We are coming out to HK for 2 years. Initial hunts have shown medical (not travel) insurance to be about £65-85 a month dependant on cover.
> 
> ...


Actually you will find that the level of health care in HK surpasses UK. It won't do repatriation and yes you'll pay for a visit to the doc. But if you need hospital care it is not expensive. A friend of mine, when diagnosed with stage 4 cancer,chose to stay with HK health care rather than return to the UK.He had no private medical insurance, and before his death, he said he could not have been treated better, his widow said the same.


----------



## brianhouse (Aug 24, 2009)

I myself had many questions about medical insurance when i was getting ready to move to Asia in 2008. I found an insurance broker that help me find the answers. Try calling Pacific Prime insurance brokers and ask all the questions you have. I went with a good medical plan that also included a dental plan. Boris


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Interesting, back in USA i had insurance plans with dental through my work. Since becoming a expat in Asia i have been without an insurance plan. Im looking into getting a plan for myself.


----------

